# Loose coconut fiber please help



## Skipperii (Feb 2, 2012)

Is it ok for my red tegus tongue to pick up loose coconut fiber substrate? Also at the store where I bought him they said We would only need to keep a red light on 24/7 for heating needs please help


By red light I mean zoo med nocturnal infrared light


----------



## james.w (Feb 2, 2012)

Small amounts of the substrate is ok. As far as heat, a basking spot of 105-115, warm side of 85, cool side of 75 are recommended. If a red light gives you these temps, you are good, but make sure you have UVB on him during the day.


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Feb 4, 2012)

i have had a good experience with coconut fiber i do use cypress and coconut fiber mixx for my tegu and savy


----------

